# بلاد قطرية



## Joey Michael

مرحبًا، لدي سؤال، هل "بلاد قطرية" تعني بلاد يُحيط بها الماء من كل جانب؟


----------



## Bakr

المرجو إعطاء السياق الذي جاءت فيه..لم أسمع بها من قبل، فقد تكون مثلا صياغة أخرى
لـ "الدولة القطرية" عند الحديث عن القومية العربية أو الوحدة العربية..أي الدولة في حدودها 
الوطنية مقارنة مع محيطها القومي العربي..ـ


----------



## Joey Michael

أخي أنا أتحدث عن اليابان، فهل يصح قول دولة قطرية، أم ماذا؟ فكما تعلم هي تعتبر جزيرة


----------



## Xence

سلام

لا أعتقد أن هناك علاقة للقطر بالماء ، اللهم إلا إذا كان المقصود هو القَطْر بفتح القاف وتسكين الطاء (مجرد دعابة  ) ا

ما يعرف حاليا بالقطر هو البلد المستقل حين يُنظَر له كجزء من كل ينتمي إليه .. فمثلا نقول عن مصر أنها بلد أو دولة باعتبارها مستقلة ، لكن حين ننظر إليها من حيث هي جزء من "الوطن العربي" أو عضو من أعضاء الجامعة العربية نتحدث آنذاك عن القطر المصري .. وكذلك الشأن مثلا بالنسبة لبلجيكا ، فنقول الدولة البلجيكية باعتبارها بلدا مستقلا ، لكن نقول القطر البلجيكي باعتباره جزءا من الاتحاد الأوربي ، وهكذا​


----------



## Bakr

Joey Michael said:


> أخي أنا أتحدث عن اليابان، فهل يصح قول دولة قطرية، أم ماذا؟ فكما تعلم هي تعتبر جزيرة


لم تُشر إلى اليابان في سؤالك الأول..لذلك ظننت أنك قرأتها أو سمعتها في سياق معين..هل هذا التعبير هو نتيجة بحث في الانترنيت عن بلاد جزيرة وكان الجواب مثلا بلاد الجزيرة قطرية..أي
بلاد (قناة الجزيرة) قطرية
في الواقع اليابان مجموعة جزر، وللتعبير عن ذلك يمكنك أن تقول مثلا
الأرخبيل الياباني


----------



## Joey Michael

Bakr said:


> لم تُشر إلى اليابان في سؤالك الأول..لذلك ظننت أنك قرأتها أو سمعتها في سياق معين..هل هذا التعبير هو نتيجة بحث في الانترنيت عن بلاد جزيرة وكان الجواب مثلا بلاد الجزيرة قطرية..أي
> بلاد (قناة الجزيرة) قطرية
> في الواقع اليابان مجموعة جزر، وللتعبير عن ذلك يمكنك أن تقول مثلا
> الأرخبيل الياباني



شُكرًا مجددًا، أيضًا قد ساعتني كثيرًا سأضع هذه الترجمة بدلًا من التي وضعتها


----------

